# Probably smallest live steam four-cylinder



## jirik92 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi guys,
I finished *very small* live steam four-cylinder oscilating engine (weight 28 gram) - see attached pictures and video. It's made for my 25cm (10 inch) steam pinnace. Complete building process you can see at http://www.steamer.cz/mod3_pin.html


http://www.youtube.com/v/jiiSLr8Om64


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 10, 2010)

Jirik92, that IS small :bow:
Good job Thm:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 10, 2010)

Fantastic work. th_wav Thanks for the pictures and video.

What is the bore size? and what size are the smallest screws you used to hold it together?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 10, 2010)

Jirik92,

What are the dimensions of your engine? scratch.gif

It must have been very difficult to work on such a small scale.

Good job.

SAM


----------



## jirik92 (Apr 10, 2010)

It have 32 x 35 mm (without pipes) and 20 mm height. It was REALY difficult work, because I have to use +3 dioptres glasses all time to see something :. 
Regards to all, Jiri


----------



## rake60 (Apr 10, 2010)

Great build Jiri! :bow:

I looked over your page.
Nice work on the boat as well! Thm:

Rick


----------



## 4156df (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful job and a boat too!! I hope you'll keep us posted as you mount the engine in the boat.
Dennis


----------



## SBWHART (Apr 10, 2010)

Great stuff

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Stew


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice! That was a great job.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 10, 2010)

Jiri,

That's awsome. I know what it is to work at a small scale and that is impressive as hell. Very nicely done.  :bow: :bow:

Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 10, 2010)

Very cool to see others going smaller and smaller!!


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 10, 2010)

Very impressive work Jiri.

I too like your model boat as well, and eagerly await to see it on the water.

Bogs


----------



## Maryak (Apr 10, 2010)

Jiri,

I am awe struck at the size and the build. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cfellows (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow! Very impressive model engine.

Chuck


----------



## steamboatmodel (Apr 12, 2010)

Double WOW, That is fantastic, please keep posting. Are you doing a boiler too?
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## IronHorse (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice, love the small stuff!


----------



## jirik92 (Apr 12, 2010)

To steamboatmodel : Yes, I'm doing boiler. It will be complete remote controled steam miniboat.


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful "little" engine Jiri. Too small for my aging eye but fun to see. Keep up posted on the boiler progress as well as her maiden voyage!!

Bill


----------



## jirik92 (Apr 23, 2010)

So guys, another portion of pictures. Today I have bult boiler for small engine.


----------



## jirik92 (Apr 23, 2010)

And last picture for today - it's arranged only. Next week I have make better tightness and slight run and final assembly. We'll see ;D.


----------



## Shopguy (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice little engine, boiler and model boat. Looking forward to seeing pictures of it running in the water.
Regards
Ernie J


----------



## jirik92 (May 2, 2010)

Bad news, I'm crying :'(
After a short inrun (under grinding/emery-paste) engine works very good. Runs under 1 bar (15 PSI) smoothly. But I make one thinking mistake. This engine has many cold pieces in steam flow/way - pipe, four-way valve, next pipes, engine body, cylinder, piston. So is long time to heat engine. So long time steam condensing inside engine. So boiler is empty when engine is heated. All 15 mililiter of water is boiled off. 
I want make steam pinacce with full reversing remote controled engine. But boat is so small for suitable boiler. Never mind, I will make smaller more simple engine like this http://www.steamer.cz/par_min.html. It has no pipes, no valve and works super. But don't have speed and direction regulation. One cylinder don't allow self start. Simply start by hand a go. 
It's bad, but it's life. Maybe you will see this engine in other model.
Jiri


----------



## SAM in LA (May 2, 2010)

Jiri,

I am sorry that your engine will not work in your little boat.

Can you make the boat bigger so a bigger boiler would fit?

Your small engine is amazing.

Thank you for showing us your engine.

SAM


----------



## cfellows (May 2, 2010)

Jiri,

Sorry for the problems with your setup. These model engines can be frustrating at times. However, it's still a beautiful model and the workmanship is amazing. Keep plugging away at it!

Chuck


----------



## jirik92 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Chuck,
thanks. Unfurtunatelly I almost have no time for my small models now, because I am building our club 5+7 inch model railroad. You can see at http://www.smpd.cz. 

I would have reversing remote controled engine for this small boat. So, it's not possible. I am planing build small one piston engine. Have to wait ;D.

Jiri


----------



## BenPeake (May 19, 2010)

That is a very small engine! I especially love the paint job.


----------

